# Macco paintjob good or bad???



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

i have a 01 sentra and i want to get it painted the same color black...i wanna paint it bcz the the black thats on it now is very, very dull. iv wax it so many times (its help some) but still seems dull. i went to trusted guy that does paintjobs and said he'll do the whole car for $1500, he's very good and most pple from the area go to him....but one of my friends told me about Macco and that they'll do it for a MUCH MORE CHEAPER PRICE. but i wanna know hows the quality of the paint? is it worth it? im planning to keep my car for another 3 years the most...what do u guys think?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

It all depends on your expectations. Just remember there's a reason why Macco is 'MUCH MORE CHEAPER', however for $1,500 I'd expect a pretty good paint job. You'll have to decide what you'll settle for. 

BTW, are you sure it's worth the cost of any paint job if you're only keeping it three more years? I definately wouldn't spend $1,500, but that's me.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you'll probably have overspray all over the place and they're not the best at prepping. if you were going to sell the car, i'd say go for it. but if you're keeping it, i dunno....


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah thats the thing...idk if its worth it...  bcz i am keeping it for 3 years so i DO want my car to look nice, u get me? so idk if $1500 is worth the penny or just go to a cheap place like Macco. what would u guys do? & another thing has ne1 gotten their car painted @ Macco?


----------



## dragonbreath (Sep 11, 2007)

A friend of mine got his mustang painted there for $500. It was originally blue and he got it painted black. The paint quality was ok. Definately wasnt mirror finish. He did get the cheapest they would paint a car though. Im planning on painting my spec this summer and I would want it to be a little better looking than that. However macco has different levels of quality that they paint at. I found it on thier website. They do use dupont and sherwin williams paint. The different levels are ambassador, presidential, supreme, and signature. MAACO Auto Paint & Auto Body Repair Service


----------



## dragonbreath (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok just called and got a quote. Their supreme option which is the best ( "We paint the exterior with a two-step application process of base coat/clear coat technology, duplicating the "factory" look, color and gloss. Ideal for metallic finishes. State of the art for both look, durability and maintenence") is $1000. To me that still sounds kind of low. I recieved a quote from another body shop last summer to repaint my car the same color for $3500. Idk, check out their website.


----------



## Miami305 (Feb 25, 2008)

ohhh ight, thanx thats good info......iv been hearing that their prep work sux though. That some of them dont sand the car, they just spraypaint it over!!! and that withing a "couple months" it starts to crack and the paint become completly dull. have any of u heard this?


----------

